# Discovering - 3 Day Fall Hike in the Porcupine Mountains.



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Join Discovering in this episode as four women have a 3 day adventure in the Upper Peninsula's Porcupine Mountains.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> Join Discovering in this episode as four women have a 3 day adventure in the Upper Peninsula's Porcupine Mountains.


Thanks for sharing! That was cool! My daughter and I watched it. Gotta admit, I probably would have bowed out in the beginning when then started in the rain!


----------

